# Χρήση αναφορικών μη προσδιοριστικών προτάσεων: πόσο ανεκτή είναι;



## unique (Oct 23, 2011)

Επανειλημμένα έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορες οδηγίες που αφορούν τη σύνταξη πανεπιστημιακών κειμένων ότι η χρήση αναφορικών προτάσεων πρέπει να αποφεύγεται με κάθε θυσία (φαντάζομαι για λόγους που σχετίζονται με την "κομψότητα" του κειμένου). Ωστόσο, η εξάλειψή τους συνεπάγεται απώλεια χρήσιμων πληροφοριών. Βέβαια, για να αποτραπεί αυτό το ενδεχόμενο θα μπορούσε κανείς να τις συμπεριλάβει σε μια επιπρόσθετη επεξηγηματική πρόταση. Όμως, τούτη η λύση είναι αντιοικονομική: αφενός είναι χρονοβόρα και αφετέρου αυξάνει το μέγεθος του κειμένου. 
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας επί του θέματος;


----------



## Themis (Oct 23, 2011)

Με εντυπωσιάζει αυτό που λες, δεν περίμενα να το έχουν αναγάγει σε απόλυτο κανόνα. Όπως το σκέφτομαι εκ του προχείρου, βλέπω δύο πράγματα. Πρώτον, την επιδίωξη της επιστήμης να αυτοεπιβεβαιωθεί μέσω της κυριαρχικής εκφοράς του λόγου. Η μη προσδιοριστική αναφορική πρόταση είναι παρεμβολή, έχει γεύση afterthought, και δεν κοιμίζει τα ανακλαστικά του αναγνώστη όσο η κατηγορηματική βεβαίωση που δίνεται με κύρια πρόταση. "Το Χ, που είναι Ψ, δεν μπορεί να Ω" - "Το Χ είναι Ψ και συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να Ω". Η ουσία του περιεχομένου δεν αλλάζει, αλλά η κατηγορηματικότητα της δεύτερης διατύπωσης είναι πιο αφοπλιστική. Σε τελική ανάλυση είναι θέμα εξουσίας. Οικοδόμηση, έστω και φαντασιακή, κλειστών συστημάτων, αυτοαναφορικότητας και συναφούς ιερατείου. Δεύτερον, ένα ελαφρυντικό: όταν κάτω από την αναφορική υποκρύπτεται μια ειδικότερη σημασία (αιτιολογική, συμπερασματική, χρονική κτλ.), αυτή καλό είναι να δηλώνεται για λόγους σαφήνειας. "Όταν το Χ είναι Ψ", "Επειδή το Χ είναι Ψ" κτλ. Ας μην πάμε πάντως σε προεκτάσεις, του τύπου τι είναι και τι δεν είναι επιστήμη, ή ποιες οι σχέσεις ανάμεσα στην κυριαρχία της επιστήμης και την επιστήμη της κυριαρχίας, ή πόσο μπορούμε να συνεξετάζουμε κάποιες θετικές και κάποιες θεωρητικές ή φιλολογικές "επιστήμες".

Κατά τα άλλα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ζητούμενο είναι το πλησίασμα στον αναγνώστη και η πρόσληψη του περιεχομένου, νομίζω ότι κάθε κείμενο κερδίζει με την εκφραστική ποικιλία. Κερδίζει επίσης όταν ο κάθε συντάκτης εκφράζεται με τον τρόπο που του ταιριάζει καλύτερα και δεν πιθηκίζει. Αν δεν υπάρχει στέρεη σκέψη και ψύχραιμη στάθμιση των δεδομένων, η έλλειψη αναφορικών προτάσεων δεν πρόκειται να σώσει την κατάσταση.

Θα είχα περιέργεια να δω το σκεπτικό των οδηγιών που αναφέρεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

Ίσως κάποιες από τις οδηγίες να αναφέρονται στον πουπουισμό ή πουπουδισμό. Πρόχειρο έχω ένα παράδειγμα από τα αγγλικά, μια και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα πολλά «που» αλλά οι πολλές αναφορικές (προσδιοριστικές και μη):
Too many relative clauses in a single long sentence can be confusing for the reader.
Paul has just got engaged to Tracy, who is the daughter of Claire and Frank, who are the owners of Acme Bookshops Ltd, which has just opened a branch in the new shopping centre, which we went to last weekend with David, who used to go out with Tracy and whose best friend is Paul — which goes to show that it's a small world!​​Από την άλλη, μπορεί να ενοχλεί και όταν συχνά ανοίγεις «παράθυρα» για κάποια πρόσθετη πληροφορία. Αλλά αυτά μπορείς να τα ανοίγεις με κάθε είδος δευτερεύουσας. Το σπουδαιότερο, που λέει και ο Θέμης όπως λέει και ο Θέμης και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Θέμη άλλωστε το λέει και ο Θέμης, είναι καλό να υπάρχει μια γενικότερη εκφραστική ποικιλία.


----------



## unique (Oct 23, 2011)

Πράγματι οι περισσότερες οδηγίες αναφέρονται στον πουπουδισμό. Ωστόσο ο με μέτρο πουπουδισμός δεν φαίνεται να αποτελεί ταμπού στα αγγλόφωνα επιστημονικά συγγράμματα.
Πρόσφατα αλίευσα το ακόλουθο κείμενο:
(http://users.hol.gr/~dilos/anistor/ell/ShortBooks/History-Guide)
Δ. Ι. ΛΟΪΖΟΣ: Η ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ & ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΗ. ΕΝΑΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ
Έκδοση 1.3 / Μάρτιος 2005 Κακή χρήση δευτερεύουσας και αναφορικής προτάσεως
«Ο Αλέξανδρος της Μακεδονίας, που είχε ήδη αποκτήσει έναν γιο (πριν από μερικούς μήνες από την Ρωξάνη), άρχισε να επιδίδεται σε ολονύχτιες διασκεδάσεις (συμπόσια που διαδέχονταν το ένα το άλλο), ανάλογες με του πατέρα του, που περιλάμβαναν την κατανάλωση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων ανέρωτου κρασιού.»
Πιθανή Διόρθωση
«Πριν από λίγους μήνες, ο Αλέξανδρος της Μακεδονίας είχε αποκτήσει έναν γιο από την Ρωξάνη. Παρά το γεγονός ότι ήταν τώρα πατέρας, ο βασιλιάς (μιμούμενος τον δικό του πατέρα) άρχισε να επιδίδεται σε ολονύχτιες διασκεδάσεις. Τα συμπόσια αυτά, που διαδέχονταν το ένα το άλλο, περιλάμβαναν την κατανάλωση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων ανέρωτου κρασιού.»
Η πιθανή διόρθωση αποτελείται από μικρότερες προτάσεις, με καθαρότερο νόημα και λογική συνέχεια, που μεταδίδουν με μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια το νόημα των λόγων του συγγραφέα.

Παρόλα αυτά η διόρθωση του ύφους στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εισήγαγε και μία ανακρίβεια. Τίποτα στο αρχικό κείμενο δεν υποδηλώνει ότι ο Αλέξανδρος έπινε "μιμούμενος" τον πατέρα του. Επίσης η πληροφορία "συμπόσια που διαδέχονταν το ένα το άλλο" δεν προσθέτει τίποτα και θα μπορούσε να παραληφθεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2011)

Όταν βλέπω τέτοια κείμενα, ξυπνάει μέσα μου ο επιμελητής με αποστολή: Φτιάξ' το με όσο γίνεται λιγότερες αλλαγές. Ορίστε λοιπόν:

Ο Αλέξανδρος της Μακεδονίας, που είχε ήδη αποκτήσει έναν γιο (πριν από μερικούς μήνες από την Ρωξάνη), άρχισε να επιδίδεται σε ολονύχτιες διασκεδάσεις ανάλογες με του πατέρα του (αλλεπάλληλα συμπόσια που περιλάμβαναν την κατανάλωση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων ανέρωτου κρασιού).


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Το "ανάλογες με του πατέρα του" δεν δηλώνει ότι τα ίδια έκανε και ο Φίλιππος;
Όσο για τα διαδοχικά συμπόσια, νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία, γιατί άλλο να ξενυχτάς μια στις τόσες (ο οργανισμός προλαβαίνει να ξεκουραστεί, να αναλάβει δυνάμεις) και άλλο να ξενυχτάς κάμποσα βράδια στη σειρά.

Απόπειρα αναδιατύπωσης:
«Ο Αλέξανδρος της Μακεδονίας - που πριν από μερικούς μήνες είχε ήδη αποκτήσει έναν γιο από τη Ρωξάνη - άρχισε να επιδίδεται σε διαδοχικά ολονύχτια συμπόσια με κατανάλωση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων ανέρωτου κρασιού, στα χνάρια του πατέρα του.»

Εδιτ: Δόχτορα, που δε σε είδα, μ' αρέσει και το δικό σου που κάνει λιγότερες αλλαγές, όχι πολλές που καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται.


----------



## unique (Oct 23, 2011)

Το "ανάλογες με του πατέρα του" όντως δηλώνει ότι τα ίδια έκανε και ο Φίλιππος αλλά δεν δηλώνει ότι ο Αλέξανδρος μπεκρόπινε για να τον μιμηθεί. Άλλωστε ο πληθυντικός "ολονύχτιες διασκεδάσεις" καλύπτει τα διαδοχικά συμπόσια. 
Ωστόσο η αναδιατύπωσή σου μου αρέσει καλύτερα από αυτή του συγγραφέα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Για το "μιμούμενος" έχεις δίκιο, λάθος μου. Άλλο "σαν τον πατέρα του / όπως ο πατέρας του" και άλλο "μιμούταν τον πατέρα του", παρότι συχνά ταυτίζονται.

Για τις "ολονύχτιες διασκεδάσεις" όμως, από τον πληθυντικό και μόνο δεν συμπεραίνω ότι ήταν διαδοχικές, μόνο ότι δεν ήταν μία. Άλλο πολλές κι άλλο διαδοχικές ή αλλεπάλληλες (που λέει ο Δρ7χ και μ' αρέσει καλύτερα από τις διαδοχικές· αντιλαμβάνομαι τα ξενύχτια να πέφτουν το ένα μετά το άλλο, σαν απανωτές κατραπακιές στο κεφάλι του), έτσι δεν είναι; 
:)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 23, 2011)

unique said:


> ...
> Δ. Ι. ΛΟΪΖΟΣ: Η ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ & ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΗ. ΕΝΑΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ
> Έκδοση 1.3 / Μάρτιος 2005 Κακή χρήση δευτερεύουσας και αναφορικής προτάσεως
> «Ο Αλέξανδρος της Μακεδονίας, που είχε ήδη αποκτήσει έναν γιο (πριν από μερικούς μήνες από την Ρωξάνη), άρχισε να επιδίδεται σε ολονύχτιες διασκεδάσεις (συμπόσια που διαδέχονταν το ένα το άλλο), ανάλογες με του πατέρα του, που περιλάμβαναν την κατανάλωση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων ανέρωτου κρασιού.»
> ...



Αφήνοντας στην άκρη τον στείρο σχολαστικισμό που χαρακτηρίζει τους υπό συζήτηση φετφάδες, θα διατυπώσω την απορία μου: δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο τα παραδείγματά τους να ανταποκρίνονται στην ιστορική αλήθεια; Γιατί ο κακότυχος Αλέξανδρος Δ΄ γεννήθηκε μερικούς μήνες μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

Δεν θα πρόσεξες ότι ο φετφάς υπογράφεται από τον διευθυντή του περιοδικού... ΑΝΙΣΤΟΡΗΤΟΝ.
:)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα πρόσεξες ότι ο φετφάς υπογράφεται από τον διευθυντή του περιοδικού... ΑΝΙΣΤΟΡΗΤΟΝ.
> :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Γιά δες, κοιτάζαμε το δάχτυλο και χάσαμε το φεγγάρι. 
Ήρθε όμως ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος κι έβαλε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους. Ρογήρε, για σένα, El Tango de Roxanne:


----------



## unique (Oct 24, 2011)

Ρογήρε +++++++


----------



## unique (Oct 24, 2011)

Δεν είμαι ιστορικός, αλλά αν κάποτε ασχοληθώ με κάτι συναφές θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όσο αντικειμενικός γίνεται και θα αποφύγω την εύκολη κριτική ή τα εγκώμια. Νομίζω ότι τα γεγονότα μιλούν από μόνα τους. 
Είχα παραστεί στην παρουσίαση ενός ιστορικού βιβλίου για την Σπάρτη (ή την Αθήνα, δεν θυμάμαι καλά) και διαπίστωσα ότι ο συγγραφέας (γνωστός πανεπιστημιακός) εγκωμίαζε με εμετικό τρόπο την ελληνική μεγαλοσύνη (και πολλά άλλα τέτοια ελληναράδικα που δεν τα έχω πρόχειρα τώρα). Φανταστείτε πως θα υποδέχονταν οι ξένοι κριτικοί μια ενδεχόμενη ξενόγλωσση έκδοσή του. Πιστεύω ότι από τα κείμενά τους δεν θα απουσίαζε και ο τίτλος της γνωστής ταινίας "My Big Fat Greek Wedding". 
Το παραπάνω απόσπασμα περιέχει άφθονη έμμεση κριτική που απευθύνεται στο θυμικό του σύγχρονου αναγνώστη (είχε γίνει πατέρας άρα δεν έπρεπε να πίνει) και δεν λαμβάνει υπόψην ούτε τις ιδιαιτερότητες της εποχής (τα συμπόσια ήταν συχνά ακόμη και μεταξύ των φιλοσόφων και αν κοιτάξει κανείς πίσω από τις "επίσημες" περιγραφές εύκολα θα αντιληφθεί ότι σε αυτά γίνονταν πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα από την κατανάλωση κρασιού) ούτε το πρόσφατο ιστορικό των συμμετεχόντων στα "αλλεπάλληλα συμπόσια" (είχαν περάσει τρομερές κακουχίες και είχαν φτάσει πολλές φορές κοντά στο θάνατο. Είχε φτάσει πλέον η ώρα της ανταμοιβής ). Με τα παραπάνω δεν δικαιολογώ τον Αλέξανδρο, απλά επισημαίνω ότι ο ιστορικός δεν πρέπει να βλέπει να γεγονότα μέσα από το πρίσμα της δικής του εποχής και της δικής του ιδεολογίας ή ηθικής. Αυτός που εμφορείται από ανάλογη νοοτροπία ρίχνει νερό στο μύλο του μεταμοντερνισμού: "Οι οπαδοί του υποστηρίζουν ότι καμία ιστορική αφήγηση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί γνήσια, διότι οι συγγραφείς πάντοτε έχουν πολιτικά κίνητρα, είτε το γνωρίζουν είτε όχι".
Αντιγράφω από το ίδιο βιβλίο: "Αλλά στις πιο ακραίες και αντιρρεαλιστικές μορφές του, ο μεταμοντερνισμός φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει την ιδέα ότι τα γεγονότα δεν είναι τίποτε περισσότερο από απόψεις, ότι η αντικειμενικότητα είναι αδύνατη και ότι δεν υπάρχει η αλήθεια παρά μόνο η άποψη της πλειοψηφίας, ή μια κυρίαρχη παραδοχή, σε όλα τα πεδία επιστημονικής έρευνας".


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

Αντικειμενικότητα στην ιστορία; Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε αντικειμενικότητα στα πράγματα που συμβαίνουν μπροστά στα μάτια μας. Δεν λένε πάλι καλά που οι ιστορικές πηγές είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα. Φαντάσου τον ιστορικό του μέλλοντος που θα θεωρήσει απαραίτητο να διαβάσει και τα μπλογκ...


----------



## unique (Oct 24, 2011)

"Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε αντικειμενικότητα στα πράγματα που συμβαίνουν μπροστά στα μάτια μας".
Ένα εμφανές σύγχρονο παράδειγμα έλλειψης αντικειμενικότητας είναι ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της οικονομικής κρίσης από τους Έλληνες: "οι άλλοι φταίνε που μας τα δώσανε", "οφείλουν να μας τα χαρίσουν αφού ψωνίζαμε από το κατάστημά τους", "κάποιος άλλος τα έφαγε", "φταίνε αυτοί που ψήφιζα επί 30 χρόνια" κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

Άλλωστε, πέρα από τις διαφορετικές ερμηνείες, έχουμε καταφέρει να μπερδευτούμε τόσο πολύ μέσα στις πληροφορίες που δεν ξέρουμε καν από ποιο σετ δεδομένων να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα. Δηλαδή, όχι μόνο οι εκτιμήσεις δεν είναι δυνατό να είναι αντικειμενικές, αλλά ούτε οι επιλογές των δεδομένων.


----------



## unique (Oct 24, 2011)

Γιατί η επιλογή των δεδομένων είναι κι αυτή μια πολιτική πράξη: 
Προηγείται το κάρο του κόμματος φορτωμένο με δεδομένα αντίστοιχου χρώματος τα οποία φτυαρίζονται την κατάλληλη στιγμή στο δρόμο. Ο οπαδός που τρέχει από πίσω τα εκλαμβάνει ως ζαχαρωτά και τα καταπίνει αμέσως. Ασφαλώς τα ζαχαρωτά άλλου χρώματος είναι δηλητηριασμένα. Αυτό άλλωστε το έχει επισημάνει και ο αρχηγός στην τελευταία του ομιλία!


----------

